# Windows 10 & Publisher



## joodyanne (Jul 23, 2011)

If anyone is using Windows 10, and needs to use Publisher - what program do they use? I do a newsletter every month in Publisher, and have been using Publisher 2003 with Windows 7, but I am concerned that if I starting using 
Windows 10, what the alternative would be. 

Can you still use 2003 Publisher with Windows 10?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

i have not tried as office 2003 is nolonger updated and a bit of a security risk 

But looking here
Microsoft Office & Windows Version Compatibility Chart

A look at running older versions of Microsoft Office on Windows 10 - Microsoft Community


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you upgrade to MS Office 2007, 2010, 2013 or 2016 With MS Publisher, they all run in Windows 10, and probably 2003 as well, but I would suggest upgrading https://products.office.com/en-us/publisher


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

It's install-able. Some features might not work.


----------



## Jennmam (Jul 6, 2016)

Has anybody noticed that in Windows 10 that the Publisher files have shrunk as far as output on the page as opposed to Windows 7? And if so, does anybody have any solutions, other than using Windows 7? I think my 274-page publication shrunk by about 5 pages because of this difference. Even though the font sizes are the same it looks smaller, more condensed.


----------

